# CT1 v C40 and size question



## Viper_Driver (Nov 15, 2004)

I have fallen in love with Colnagos and I think I may have found my first opertunity own one.

I have found two bikes a 60 cm CT1 and a 61 cm C40 that I'm trying to choose between. 

The specs on the 60 cm CT1 are:
Component Group Campagnolo Record Carbon Gruppo 
Fork Colnago Flash (Carbon fork, Aluminum crown) 
Frame Material 6A/4V Titanium front triangle, carbon fibre rear triangle 
Hubs Mavic Ksyrium SSC 
Rims Mavic Ksyrium SSC 
Tires Vredestein Fortezza Tri-comp clinchers 
Weight 17.5 lbs. 
Brake Levers Campagnolo Record Carbon 10-speed 
Brakeset Campagnolo Record 
Bottom Bracket Record 
Chain Record 
Chainrings Record 53/39 
Crankset Record 172mm 
Front Derailleur Record 
Handlebar ITM Millenium 
Handlebar Stem ITM Millenium 
Headset RItchey Scuzzy Logic Pro 
Pedals Record 
Rear Cogs Record 10-speed 
Rear Derailleur Record Carbon 
Saddle San Marco Ti Racing (Once Stitching) 
Seatpost ITM Millenium Carbon 
Shift Levers Record 10-speed Carbon (brake levers)

The specs on the 61 cm C40 are:
Handlebars ITM Millennium
Frame Colnago C40 carbon B Stay
Forks Colnago Star
Rear Derailleur Campagnolo Record 10 speed
Front Derailleur Campagnolo Record double
Shifters Campagnolo Record 10 speed Ergopower
Chainset Campagnolo Record 10 speed double
Bottom Bracket Campagnolo Record
Chain Campagnolo Record C10
Freewheel/Cass Campagnolo Record 10 speed
Headset Campagnolo Record
Stem Colnago Ergolight 4-bolt
Handlebars ITM Millennium
Front Brake Campagnolo Record
Rear Brake Campagnolo Record
Rims Ambrosio Excellight/Colnago
Front Hub Campagnolo Record
Rear Hub Campagnolo Record
Spokes Sapim Race
Tyres Michelin Pro-Race 23c
Pedals none
Grips Colnago cork bar tape

The asking price for the C40 is about $1200 more than the CT1. Is a C40 frame all that much better? I am mostly concerned about sizing. As I have never owned a Colnago, I am a little confused. I would like to go to a dealer, but a I live way out in the sticks there aren't any near me. I'm 6'3" with 35" inseam and 195lb. I ride a stock Trek 5200 60cm that seams to fit well if not little on the small size. I've heard for Colnago under 60 cm its best to buy 1 or 2 cm small due to the sloping tube, but above 60 cm Colnago doesn't use sloping tubes. Help! Any advice on sizing or differances between CT1 and C40 would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*sloping tube colnago frames*

Both the 60 cm CT1and the 61 cm C40 shouldn't come in a sloping frame design. Is this a virtual dim that someone is quoting you? Colnago sloping frames stop at the 54cm dim. and go to a conventional design above 54cm. try visiting wrenchscience.com or bsn web site for self measurment or type in "bicycle sizing" in google for various sites that offer self sizing. 
cmg


----------

